# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم Cyclonebox  Cyclone NO TP - USB ONLY Rooting for Lumia 800, 800C Released ;)

## mohamed73

Hi everyone   *- Added WORLD FIRST, USB ONLY, NO TP ROOTING FOR RM-801 LUMIA 800
- Added WORLD FIRST, USB ONLY, NO TP ROOTING FOR RM-802 LUMIA 800C*  *All NOKIA DLOAD OSBL loaders are supported (even latest one!)*  *Instructions:*
1. Run Cyclone, it will be auto-updated
2. Update your Box Firmware to v2.20
3. Go to WP7 -> Simlocks Tab
4. Select Product and click ROOT! 
It should go this way: 
  Quote:
    			 				Lumia No TP Root Procedure Started... 
If phone is alive, It will be automatically swithced to OSBL mode.
If software can't switch to OSBL mode, or phone is generally DEAD do folllowing: 
1. Turn OFF device, wait 15 seconds afterwards
2. Eject USB cable, wait 10 seconds
3. Press and hold Volume-UP button
4. Insert USB Cable. OSBL should be booted. 
Booting CMT...
[Urządzenie kompozytowe USB]: WinUSB Port opened OK!
[Urządzenie kompozytowe USB]: WinUSB Port opened OK!
[Nokia USB Connectivity]: WinUSB Port opened OK!
Switching to RAW Mode...
[Nokia USB Connectivity]: WinUSB Port opened OK!
[Nokia USB Connectivity]: WinUSB Port opened OK!
OSBL Details
Protocol: v1.1
Version: v257.6
Build: 12
Timestamp: 2012-02-17 14:40:05
OSBL Bootloader Ready
USB&UART Tracing set
RSA Signature Calculated for QCB Boot, Writing...
OSBL Certificate Details
Magic:		WP70
Version:		0
Signer Server ID:	0x98031573
Signer Timestamp:	2011-09-28 15:52:12
Signer S/N:	23
Signer User ID:	10046114
Auth Level:	Care
Data Encryption:	0
Image Index:	0
Asic Index:	0
Type:		Image Write
Hashtable Parsed OK
Certificate Accepted
[ASIC 0, Storage 4,1] Writing 850.552kB @ 0x000000000007D200
Write taken 0.358s (Average speed: 19462,61kBits/s)
Restoring Modem from BACKUP_RAMFS_IMAGE...
Restore OK
Restarting MCU...
Rooting Finished! 			 		   
After rooting, Qualcomm Bootloader  is installed. That means phone will be detected as Mass Storage Device,  and you will have full access to eMMC. 
Because patching is not good solution, we will add some good news aswell in next days  
However, if you need simlock patching badly you can use some free tools around to patch AMSS (i.e. NSS).  *Release Notes:*
1. Supported products: Cyclone Box Classic, Cyclone Box Reloaded, Cyclone Key
2. Firmware Required v2.20
3. Need No TP Activation, is *COMPLETLY FREE*  for all Cyclone Key users, for rest you need have 60 credits on your  account and your box will be automatically activated (credits will not  be withdrawn from box anyway, this is just threshold).
4. We also have solution to completly root rest of lumias, including  610, 610nfc, 900, etc... however it will be released ONLY if this  solution WILL NOT BE COPIED. If somebody copy solution - it will be kept  private.
5. No need new installer, however if you need one, always latest one is here: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Best Regards,
Cyclone Team

----------


## TIGER_GSM

السلام عليكم  
بارك الله فيك اخي 
في ميزان حسناتك انشاء الله  
تحياتي

----------

